# Exhaust Manifold Leak Diagnosis



## dwj119 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a 95 Pathy with 75K miles. I suspenct I have the common exhaust manifold leak problem (slow acceleration, idle has a subtle miss when cold, and the ticking noise when idling). I would like to do sometype of diagnosis to identify that this is indeed the problem I have. Is there some procedure I can follow to 100% identify if I have the leak? Also I have heard that Nissan offers a free warranty service up to 100K miles to fix this problem because it is a factory defect. Is this true? Has anybody had any luck with Nissan of America with this? If so any tips? Thanks!


----------



## stephank (Nov 15, 2005)

dwj119 said:


> I have a 95 Pathy with 75K miles. I suspenct I have the common exhaust manifold leak problem (slow acceleration, idle has a subtle miss when cold, and the ticking noise when idling). I would like to do sometype of diagnosis to identify that this is indeed the problem I have. Is there some procedure I can follow to 100% identify if I have the leak? Also I have heard that Nissan offers a free warranty service up to 100K miles to fix this problem because it is a factory defect. Is this true? Has anybody had any luck with Nissan of America with this? If so any tips? Thanks!


I may have the same issue on my '95 Pathfinder. I will be interested to see if anyone has some suggestions. About the only difference is my PF has 172K miles. Have you looked into the procedure for replacing the manifold? I am wondering how intense it will be.


----------



## roughandready (Sep 21, 2007)

I had the manifold replaced due to the bolts breaking, and now after about a year, it is making one hell of a whine up front, i can't figure it out, took it in and my mechanic figures it is the manifolds again, I'm pissed

my pathy is a tank, but shes also a powerless bitch, pretty sad when I can't keep up to a piece of shit exploder goin up a hill


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

the manifolds on those leak a lot. you can only listen carefully while some one gives it a little bit of gas. Then remove the heat shield and check it out.


----------



## roughandready (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont want to have to fix the manifolds again..plus the engines ticking now, so much for the nissan outlasting my ford and chev


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The problem is that the studs break off and cause leaks. Use a flashlight and get inside the fenderwell to examine the manifold studs to see how many you're missing.

Thorley and Pacesetter both make bolt-on headers for 87-95 Pathfinders. Thorleys are really nice but spendy, Pacesetters are cheap and sometimes tough to install.


----------

